# Evap or positive?? Need help



## Taaron1991

Hello! New here, took this 1$ test and at first couldn’t see much was cleaning and later saw this after allotted time(like an hour), is it an evap line? Just seems so dark, it’s also a thin line

thanks ❤️


----------



## Loulou04

That’s one cruel evap line if it is one but I’d re take a test because an hour is a long time over the recommended time. GL x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks so dark to be an evap line even though it is out of the time limit. I would test again. Good luck :)


----------



## Tasha36089

Doesn’t look like an evap to me but if defo retest. Good luck


----------



## Kiwiberry

Looks like a :bfp: to me!


----------



## Taaron1991

Loulou04 said:


> That’s one cruel evap line if it is one but I’d re take a test because an hour is a long time over the recommended time. GL x

Yes that was my issue as well! thanks :)


----------



## Taaron1991

Kiwiberry said:


> Looks like a :bfp: to me!

Hoping so, going to re-test in a couple of days!


----------



## Taaron1991

Tasha36089 said:


> Doesn’t look like an evap to me but if defo retest. Good luck

Hopefully its not, but def am going to retest thanks!


----------



## Taaron1991

Loulou04 said:


> That’s one cruel evap line if it is one but I’d re take a test because an hour is a long time over the recommended time. GL x




Bevziibubble said:


> That looks so dark to be an evap line even though it is out of the time limit. I would test again. Good luck :)

thanks!


----------



## JessaBear36

I'd retest to be sure good luck


----------



## sadeyedlady

Looks like a positive to me! Fingers crossed for the retest


----------



## Suggerhoney

Looks BFP to me but definitely retest hon


----------



## atx614

So I had an evap line on that Walmart test a few months ago and it was dark and skinny. But way skinnier than that. But it also came up after the time frame. Hoping BFP but I would test again for sure. FXd for you!


----------

